# Blairline Timber bridge



## burbankbill (Aug 20, 2012)

Hello;
I have bought a Blairline timber bridge and it comes with a section of micro engineering flex bridge track. I dont no what code it is but my layout is in Atlas code 80 and I am wondering if that track and the miE track can be used together. They look similar as far as the rail goes but I dont know if the joiners will work with this. I think it is a smaller code.

Bill


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

burbankbill said:


> Hello;
> I have bought a Blairline timber bridge and it comes with a section of micro engineering flex bridge track. I dont no what code it is but my layout is in Atlas code 80 and I am wondering if that track and the miE track can be used together. They look similar as far as the rail goes but I dont know if the joiners will work with this. I think it is a smaller code.
> 
> Bill


I found this, 
Includes Micro Engineering's Bridge Flex Trak. Code 83 in HO scale and code 70 in N scale. 
Here,  http://www.blairline.com/bridges/

I would think that there would be joiners to mate the 70 to the 80.
Or maybe you don't need them?
I never fooled around with N that much, but saw your question sitting un- answered. And I found it is code 70.
You can just compensate the height of the bridge for the different rail size?

Found this,









I don't know if this will help you but here a copy & paste,

*PECO CODE 80 TO CODE 70 TRANSITIONS*

Here is a method used by Bob Hayden that you can use to bring code 80 Peco track down to the standard code 70 joiner. You can use a similar procedure to bring code 55 up to the standard code 70 joiner.
To bring the Peco code 80 track on the module down to code 70 for the transition, cut the rail out of the Peco code 80 flex-track for the last 2″, but leave the ties. Slip a rail joiner halfway onto the end of the code 80 rail, then flatten with pliers so it’s roughly .010″ thick. Solder code 70 rail on top of joiner and to end of code 80 rail, then file smooth. Paint it, and you’ll have a hard time even seeing it after you add ballast. If you want to be fussy, slip a strip of .010″ Evergreen styrene under the Code 70 rail to shim it up against the molded flex-track spikes. If you don’t want to use stock N gauge code 70 flex, module to module joiner sections can be made by replacing the code 80 rail in Peco flex-track with code 70 rail.








I found that here,


http://www.hon30.org/?p=113




I hoped I helped a little.

Maybe an N expert will chime in at this point?


----------



## burbankbill (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks I will give that a try.

Bill


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

I also use the shim under to smaller rail but use brass shim stock instead of the styrene. The joiner with the shim can then be soldered if desired.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I guess they don't make transition joiners then?


----------



## burbankbill (Aug 20, 2012)

Hello;
Whats the best way to curve this flextrack, it is very stiff for such a short piece. I need to cut it to length to span my river. Would soldering it to the other curved Atlas track and then using them to get my radius work. After the other track is glued down I would think it would retain its radius,but cutting it to the exact lenght I need seems to be the major problem.

Bill


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

On HO flex track one rail slides and can be removed. Put a curve in the removed rail then slide it back onto the ties. This should give the section of flex track some curve.

Soldering it onto a fixed radius piece of track would also be a good method. Leave it long until you get the curve in it then trim to the length needed.


----------

